# Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT



## noworkteam (20. April 2006)

Hallo Meeresangler,

nun hab ich vom Skipper der Big Marlin mögliche freie Termine (Samstags) erhalten.

Aufgrund der positiven Resonanz für die Fahrt im Juli ich plane nun mal eine Vollcharter der Big Marlin mit maximal 12 Teilnehmern.

Kosten der Tour Voll-Charter: 775 € mit 12 Personen; Sprich 65 Euro pro Person.
Abfahrt Hafen *Neeltje Jans (Zeeland NL)*

*Mögliche Termine:*

*30 September 2006*
*28 Oktober 2006*

Die Big Marlin (2x350PS, 22Knoten#6 ) fährt beim Wrackangeln bis zu 40 Meilen auf die offene See...Abfahrt 6 Uhr Rückkehr17 Uhr, sprich 11 Stunden-Törn mit 12 "Verrückten"|supergri , der Skipper Dre´Vriends ist ist Mitglied des Nationalkaders der Niederlande.....

*Hier ist das Schiff:*







*Hier die Übersicht der Anmeldungen:*







Die Juli-Tour mit der Happy Fisherman haben wir ja kurzfristig voll bekommen, da sollte eine weitere Ausfahrt im dritten Quartal mit diesem
in den Niederlanden sehr bekannten Boot / Skipper mit Boardies möglich sein.

Zuvergeben sind 10 Plätze (2 nehme ich schon mal)...

Wenn es also zeitlich für Euch möglich ist, Interesse besteht, dann postet eueren Wunsch-Termin, ich werde dann wie sonst, eine Tabelle reinsetzen zwecks Übersicht...und wenn die Kiste kurzfristig voll wird, mache ich den "Sack zu"


Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Im Oktober kann ich auf alle Fälle,evtl. auch 1.Sept.-Hälfte.
 Also 1 Platz dann für mich.

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (20. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

festgetackert


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Am 28.Okt.wäre ich dabei.

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...würde dann auch nochmal mit...passen beide Termine
...nehme 2 Plätze...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

@ noworkteam,#h 

 evtl. hab ichs überlesen, von wo fährt das Boot ab ? #c 

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt


----------



## dacor (20. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

ich will noch nicht fest zusagen [ich zeiss ja nicht mal wo ich im herbst leben werde) denke aber, dass ich eher im oktober zeit finden werde...


----------



## noworkteam (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin boardies,


für oktober sind nun 7 von 12 plätzen belegt, fehlen also noch maximal 4 einen kann ich immer "voll machen...". 

wer will noch noch mal wer hat noch nicht ???

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## sunny (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Machen würde ich so was schon gerne mal, aber die Anfahrt ist doch nen büschen arg.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo #h 

Wo wäre da das Treffen, wo müßte man da hin kommen, und wo wäre dann da die Abfahrt. Komme von etwas außerhalb, hätte evtl aber auch Interesse da mal mit zu kommen !!!!
Und wenn noch einer aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft Lust hätte dann wäre das ja der Oberhammer !!!


----------



## noworkteam (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin, das mit den anfahrten müsste man klären, ich könnte notfalls 2 mitnehmen ab düsseldorf (Citroen C8 VAN)..

wir fahren normalerweise immer zwischen 2-3 Uhr morgens ab Ddorf los...

die sache ist , das wir das boot frühzeitig reservieren mussen, da der andrang immer recht hoch ist, die sep bzw.okt termine waren die nächsten samstage die frei waren....

also meine erfahrungen sind leider so, das ich seit der ersten tour mit einem kleinen flotten boot, mich schwer für eine "normale" kuttertour" überreden lassen kann....

gruss noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> moin, das mit den anfahrten müsste man klären, ich könnte notfalls 2 mitnehmen ab düsseldorf (Citroen C8 VAN)..
> 
> wir fahren normalerweise immer zwischen 2-3 Uhr morgens ab Ddorf los...
> 
> ...


 
Also das würde heißen, Treffpunkt wäre irgendwo in Düsseldorf an einer Raststätte z.Bsp. und dann gemeinsames weiterfahren, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe. Wieviel Uhr wäre dann der Teffpunkt in Düsseldorf ungefähr !!??
Und das wäre dann nur 1 Tag, und um 17 Uhr fertig Rückkehr, Fische ausnehmen und dann Heimfahrt, sehe ich das richtig !!!
Entschuldige das ich soviel Frage, habe mit solchen Touren noch nicht soviel Erfahrung


----------



## noworkteam (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo sputnik,

also rein zeittechnisch sollte es zwischen 2 und 3 Uhr richtung küste gehen (gefahren werden),..,wo der genaue treffpunkt sein wird oder ob sich alle vorher an einer stelle treffen oder vielleicht auf der raststätte yx oder ob der oder jene telnehmer direkt zum boot fährt wird sich noch herausstellen...das ist noch nicht geplant,..,wäre ja auch vergebene mühe da die teilnehmeranzahl noch nicht passt.....

breithardt kommt aus solingen (um die ecke von ddorf) wittenberg aus lippstadt(gegend bei hamm)...

wir machen das eigentlich immer so:
2 bzw.3 uhr losfahren
5 bzw. 6 uhr am hafen
6:30 raus auf die nordsee
gegen 14:30 // 15:00 Uhr angel-ende und fischeausnehmen an board
17:00 uhr wieder im Hafen
17:00 bis 18:00 eine runde essen fassen
18:00 bis ca. 21:00 (21:30) Uhr ruckfahrt
21:30 ankunft wieder in düsseldorf


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> moin boardies,
> 
> 
> für oktober sind nun 7 von 12 plätzen belegt, fehlen also noch maximal 4 einen kann ich immer "voll machen...".
> ...


 

Ich will noch !!!!!  OKT............ Wo muß ich das Geld hin Überweisen??? Und wann ????


----------



## noworkteam (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

@reisender:

du wurdest soeben in die liste eingetragen....

da waren es nur noch drei (plätze)..


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> @reisender:
> 
> du wurdest soeben in die liste eingetragen....
> 
> ...


 

Bin ich Blind oder hast du in Geheimschrift geschrieben ??? Oder bin ich zu schnell gewesen mit dem Lesen.#c


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> @reisender:
> 
> du wurdest soeben in die liste eingetragen....
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, also ich bin für Oktober auch dabei, mich kannste auch eintragen, wird bestimmt lustig.
Wo muß die €Teuros hin  #c  
Dann habe ich noch eine Frage, wie sieht es aus, wenn mein Sohn noch mit will, das Problem ist, er ist noch in der Lehre, und kann so früh nicht planen, kann er dann evtl. doch noch mit auch wenn schon 12 Leutz zusammen sind !!!


----------



## noworkteam (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin zusammen boardies

wir begrüssen sputnik4711 als neusten zugang der wracktruppe....#h 

somit dürfen noch zwei seeluft-süchtige ihr mitkommen eintragen dann ist schicht im karton.... 

die buchungsanfrage für den 28 okt ist soeben an den skipper raus, sobald ich die bestätigung erhalten habe (alle beten das keiner schneller war)...
schreibe ich es rein......

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Torsk (27. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Am 28.10. würde ich gerne mit vonne Partie sein.


----------



## noworkteam (27. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo torsk,

ich plan dich mit einem platz ein, recht so.???
stehst auf der liste...
gruss

noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...dann ist die Tour ja eigentlich voll und das Boot könnte reserviert werden...den einen Platz bekommen wir auch noch voll...

grüsse Stefan


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Boardis,

da ich so etwas das erste mal mitmache, weiß ich natürlich nicht, was ich genau dazu brauche !! #c 
Bin über jede Info dankbar z.Bsp. Was für eine Angel benötige ich ( eine Leichte - Mittel oder schwere Rute, eher eine Steck oder Teleskop ), welche Stärke sollte die Schnur haben, eher Monofil oder geflochtene. Was brauche ich an Ködern, Wobbler - Spinner - Blinker - Pilker ect. und wie schwer sollten die sein !!! ??? #c 
Fragen über Fragen und ich habe keine Ahnung, und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben, bzw ein wenig weiter helfen.
Evtl über ein paar Fotos, was ich benötige zum zeigen, wäre ich Euch doch sehr dankbar !!!#6


----------



## noworkteam (28. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardis,
> 
> da ich so etwas das erste mal mitmache, weiß ich natürlich nicht, was ich genau dazu brauche !! #c
> Bin über jede Info dankbar z.Bsp. Was für eine Angel benötige ich ( eine Leiche - ....


 
hallo sputnik,

wenn du eine leiche einsetzen willst, nehme ich an das diese den köder darstellt,..,dann brauchst du eine rute mit einen wurfgewicht zwischen 60-100 kg,..,ich würde mich daher direkt mit blohm&voss bzw. Thyssen-Stahl in verbindung setzen...:q :q :q ****IRONIE und SCHWARZER HUMOR aus*****

eine pilkrute, sollte schon 200g vertragen und eine passende rute,.., ich persönlich nehme immer eine runde schwerer wg 300-600g, muss jetzt aber erstmal was essen, eventuell schau ich in einer stunde noch mal rein...

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (29. April 2006)

*DIE TOUR STEHT !!!! Boot ist gebucht !!!!*

guten morgen zusammen,

soeben habe ich die buchung der big marlin unterschrieben und an den skipper zurückgeschickt..

das heisst:

die tour steht und findet bei passendem wetter wie geplant statt..:m 


kneifen is jetzt nicht mehr...:q 

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...das ist ja schön...
...aber erstmal warten wir jetzt auf den 22.07.06...
...greetz...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Boardis  |wavey: 
das kann ja wohl nicht sein, das mir keiner hier weiterhelfen kann ! |kopfkrat 
Habe hier schon vor Tagen gefragt, was ich mir besorgen muß, was ich da alles brauch. Habe so eine Bootstour noch nicht mit gemacht, also was brauche ich welche Rute ( größe / Wurfgewicht ect. ) welche Rolle, Welche Schnur monofil oder eher geflochtene und welche Störke, was benötige ich noch Pilker / Blinker / Wobbler ect. welche Größen und wie schwer, laßt  mich nicht im Stich, ich bin für jede Info dankbar !!!|kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo,

ich wurde eine pilk-rute mit wg bis 250 vorschlagen und natürlich eine passende rolle...dazu ein passendes drundblei und diverse seitenarmmontagen...

ich hab immer 2 ruten mit, eine wie oben beschrieben und eine bisschen stärkere mit wg bis 600g und einer multirolle,..,die macht mir an meisten spass und das fette blei (ca.400g) sinkt auch flott richtung wrack....

schnur ist denke ich mal geschmackssache.. mein bruder nimmt 18er fireline,ich hab auf der multi 35er,..,noch nie gerissen und wenn´s hängt reissen entweder die wirbel oder der knoten des festhängenden haken.

sputnik wenn du lust hast schon mal vorher mitzufahren: am 22 juli sind plätze freigeworden,.., ne rute hätte ich leihweise auch im keller stehen...da kannste dich für den okt schon mal warmmachen|supergri 

gruss

noworkteam...

fp haben z.z. gute pilkruten im angebot....ich überlege mir auch ob ich mir eine penn tidecutter für 39€ zulegen soll..|kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Pilker / Blinker / Wobbler ect. welche Größen ....

da haste wirklich freie auswahl....

du kannst jeden köder verwenden, wobei die meisten einheimischen eine zweihaken-seitenarm-montage mit grundblei einsetzen.. garniert mit gummi-octupus und muschel bzw. wurm...

es wird auch mit gummifisch geangelt (größe ca. 10-15 cm) oder pilker (gewicht nach wellen und wetterlage)...

ps. wenn die fische beissen reicht sogar ein berkley. gummi-stink-initat "wattwurm"....

mag oder jig geht auch...wobei die naturköder die besten ergebnisse erzielen....

makrele funzt auch..... und ein dorschlöffel ebenso....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## seaman (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,moin
Ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr  angelt wenn ihr mit der Big-MARLIN rausfahrt.
Mit Pilker oder mit Naturködermontagen. Das sollte man schon abklären denn wenn einer Naturköder angelt und die anderen pilkern oder umgedreht , dann verhädert man sich und das ist ja nicht angenehm. 
Wir angeln normalerweise in Holland immer mit Naturköder, können uns aber ohne Probleme umstellen ,wenn wir vorgewarnt sind.
Schöne Grüsse aus Luxemburg
Seaman


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Noworkteam,
habe eine Steckrute von Cormoran die Bullfighter mit 300 g Wurfgewicht, die müßte doch langen, und 250 m geflochtene 0,35 mm auf der Cormoran Rolle Big Cat 600 5 Pi, ich habe keine Ahnung ?? |kopfkrat  Was kostet der Spaß am 22 Juli und wieviel Plätze sind noch frei !!??
Muß mal schauen, ob jemand hier aus dem Raum evtl. auch noch Lust hat, oder mal meinen Sohn noch fragen !!
Die vorgeschlagene Angel, wäre natürlich auch ok, habe aber schon so viele Angeln, aber ich hole sie mir, wenn meine untauglich dafür ist !!
Was fängt man da eigentlich für Fische ??


----------



## noworkteam (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo sputnik,

passt sitzt und hat luft.....(deine ausrüstung)...

welche fische guckst du hier, da waren wir im februar draussen.., sprich dorsch

oder hier, da haben wir die happy-fisherman für die juli tour getestet,.., im juli ist natürlich auch die möglichkeit vorhanden einige makrelen zu erwischen,.., im oktober wohl nicht sosehr ,..zu kalt....

kosten Happy-fisherman juli 22 /2006 :73 € /person freie plätze: 3

mfg

noworkteam


----------



## Percula (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin alle zusammen,

wenn noch ein Platzt frei ist würde ich gerne mitfahren ,die Big Mairlin kenne ich ,bin zwar noch nicht damit gefahren,aber ich bin fast jedes 2 Wochenende in holland(Neltejans)zum Warckfischen mit der MS/Neltejans oder zum Brandungsangeln.

Im Oktober braucht ihr euch aber nicht auf Dorsche einstellen,da fährt das Schiff meistens ,wenn das Wetter passt an die Wracks zum Seebarsch angeln,gefischt wird da mit 90g bleiköpfen und Gummifischen ca 12-15cm länge,eine Rute um die 80-180gr Wurfgewicht(Osteepilkrute)mit mitleerer Stationjährsrolle mit 35-40 Schnur ist da vollkommen ausreichend


Also wie gesagt wenn noch ein platzt frei ist einfach bescheidsagen ich fahre dann mit werde aber dann mit dem eigenen PKW hin fahren da es von mir aus nur 183 KM sind


----------



## noworkteam (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin Percula,

wenn du willst, kannst du mitkommen, ist ja noch ein platz frei  ...schick mir einfach ein pn ...mit deiner email adresse.

jo barsch wird dann immer noch gehen, aber der dorsch wird sicherlich auch mit an board sein.

mit der ausrüstung würde ich sagen das hängt vom wetter ab, wenn´s ein bisschen doller windet, haben wir bisher immer auf schwere ausrüstung zurückgegriffe, aber jeder wie er möchte....

PS. wir sind auch am 22 juli mit einer board-tour unterwegs..

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## seaman (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin,moin
@noworkteam
Wenn du eine Anzahlung brauchst für den Oktober, dann melde dich.
Gruss aus Luxemburg
Seaman


----------



## noworkteam (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo seaman,

später später ich vertraue der zuverlässigkeit und ehrlichkeit der gemeldeten boardies.....

und hoffe das ich mich nicht täusche :q ..

gruss


noworkteam

PS. ich hab schon eine tour-planung für 2007 im auge...2 bzw. 3 tage auf conger von brighton aus......mal schauen ob ich eine boardie-tour rausmache.....


----------



## Michael J. (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo,

ist ein Platz noch frei?Ich würde auf jeden Fall mitkommen!:m 

Wohne in Grevenbroich und man müsste mich dann irgendwo in der Umgebung mitnehmen,Fahrtkostenerstattung ist natürlich selbstverständlich#6 .


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...es geht voran...fahre am 01.10. noch für zwei Tage zum gelben Riff...

Mal sehen was da geht...

Und? 

Boot jetzt voll für den 28.10.2006??

Gruß Stefan


----------



## noworkteam (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

boot picke packe voll...

bis du auch dabei (hab gerade keine liste vorliegen) ??#c 

gruss


noworkteam...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Ja klar...Willi und ich sind an Board...

gruss Stefan


----------



## Ralf-Hermanns (22. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Schade, bin vom 30.09 (mittags) bis zum 08.10.06  bei Neeltje Jans  in der nähe in Urlaub.
Da hätte ich ja vieleicht als Greenhorn mal was von euch lernen können.
Möchte dieses Jahr mal meine erste Bootstour dort machen.
Hab bis jetzt nur Brandung- u. Spinnfischen dort oben gemacht.

Mit was für eine Hakengröße am System fischt ihr vom Boot auf Dorsch  oder Makrele??

Weiß einer ob man bei den Bootstouren auch Ruten leihen kann?

Vieleicht ist noch jemand in der Zeit dort oben??

Gruß  Ralf aus Aachen


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Ich brauche mal einen Termin !!! 

Ich bin voll mit Arbeit, habe meinen Platz schon mal denn Ralf-Hermans angeboten.

Ab 10/06 geht bei mir die Post ab, da habe ich so gut wie keine zeit mehr...

Also leg mal los bitte.......und noch eine frage habe ich, gibt es nict irgendwas weiter Westlich ??? Wenn ich das nest richtig gesehen habe auf der Karte, ist das wieder 660 Km von Saarbrücken wech.


----------



## Ralf-Hermanns (23. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Das mit den Platz anbieten ist nett gemeint. aber das WE vom 28.10.06 muß ich selber auch arbeiten.

Kann nur  die erste Woche im Oktober.

Trotz dem Danke.

Aber vieleicht finden sich noch ein paar die auch in den Ferien dort oben sind,

Werd mal einen neuen Tread aufmachen.

mfg Ralf

Ps: Wenn eine einen Tipp zwecks Rute und Hackengröße hat ,bitte mitteilen.


----------



## noworkteam (23. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



Ralf-Hermanns schrieb:


> Wenn eine einen Tipp zwecks Rute und Hackengröße hat ,bitte mitteilen.


 

also zur rute und rolle findest du über sie suchfunktion genügend tip´s im board...

was sie hackengröße angeht, ich würde ziemlich flache anziehen, stilleto´s oder highheels können ab windstärke 1 dem angeln kontraproduktiv entgegenwirken....aber jedem seinen fetisch,.., ich steh da mehr auf gimmi_(stiefel)....|supergri _

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal einen Termin !!!
> 
> Ich bin voll mit Arbeit, habe meinen Platz schon mal denn Ralf-Hermans angeboten.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Mike

was muß ich da lesen Du kannst nicht mit wieso das den, da bin ich aber jetzt schon ein wenig 






​


----------



## Michael J. (23. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo zusammen,



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal einen Termin !!!
> 
> Ich bin voll mit Arbeit, habe meinen Platz schon mal denn Ralf-Hermans angeboten.
> 
> ...





Michael J. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist ein Platz noch frei?Ich würde auf jeden Fall mitkommen!:m
> 
> Wohne in Grevenbroich und man müsste mich dann irgendwo in der Umgebung mitnehmen,Fahrtkostenerstattung ist natürlich selbstverständlich#6 .



mein Angebot gilt noch immer,ich würde GERNE mitkommen#h


----------



## noworkteam (24. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,

da sich hier eine änderung der teilnehmer ergeben hat, werde ich mal eine neue aktuelle liste einstellen,..,denke das die dann heute abend online ist.

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Reisender (24. August 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike
> 
> was muß ich da lesen Du kannst nicht mit wieso das den, da bin ich aber jetzt schon ein wenig
> 
> ...




Ja es tut mir leid, aber was soll ich machen.....es geht nicht immer so wie man es sich wünscht........kommst du morgen auch zur Sorpe ???? Renken aufs Kreuz legen ...


----------



## Michael J. (3. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo,



noworkteam schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> da sich hier eine änderung der teilnehmer ergeben hat, werde ich mal eine neue aktuelle liste einstellen,..,denke das die dann heute abend online ist.
> 
> ...



mich würde wirklich interessieren, wer jetzt alles mitfährt#6 .


----------



## seaman (11. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,moin
warte noch immer auf die Liste.
seaman


----------



## noworkteam (11. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin bordies

ich werde mich innerhalb dieser woche um die liste und formalitäten kümmern versprochen.

habe leider arbeit bis oberkante unterlippe , daher meine trügerische ruhe....


bis freitag is aber alles fertig versprochen


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (12. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

*hallo zusammen,*

*ich arbeite gerade die aktuelle teilnehmerliste zusammen,*
*ist vorläufig hier einzusehen....*

*gruss*

*noworkteam.*

*PS. da das boot vertraglich, schriftlich von mir gebucht worden ist, setze ich auf eure zusagen...*


----------



## Torsk (12. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin noworkteam !Alles klar, freu mich schon drauf !!!


----------



## noworkteam (12. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

ich mich auch ....

werde aber mal nächste woche eine 2tagestour wrakken machen um den fischen schon mal unseren termin mitzuteilen...nicht das die fetten dorsche das nicht mitkriegen, sind ja schliesslich holländer:q ...


trosk hiermit bist du beauftragt für gutes wetter zusorgen..


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## seaman (13. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,moin
@noworkteam
Hast du vielleicht Adressen wo man da oben übernachten Kann.Wir wollen am dem Abend nicht mehr 400 km zurück fahren
Salut aus Luxemburg
Seaman


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...meine Zusage hast DU...
...freu mich auch schon drauf...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Michael J. (13. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hi,

freue mich endlich auch dabei sein zu dürfen!#6 

Ich bräuchte aber unbedingt eine Mitfahrgelegenheit,weil ich sonst nicht anders hinkommen würde....einer aus meiner Familie könnte mich dann also irgendwo im Raum Grevenbroich/Neuss/Düsseldorf absetzen ( vielleicht an eienr Raststätte oder so) und einer von euch müsste mich dann mitnehmen und wieder zurück bringen....#h


----------



## noworkteam (14. September 2006)

*Boardie-Wracktour 1 platz hätten wir noch zu besetzen*

#h So hallo zusammen,#h 

langsam gehen die mitfahrgelegenheiten zur neige...


1 platz hätten wir noch zu besetzen


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Torsk (14. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Ähm, ja... ich könnte entweder jemand aus`m Raum DU - OB- WES mitnehmen oder (ich denke ,es geht über die A 40 Richtung Venlo ?!? ) halt auch im Bereich Kaiserberg zusteigen ?


----------



## noworkteam (18. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,

ich teile heute nun die offizielle Beendigung der Einschreibung mit:

ENDE von irgendwelchen Zusagen / Absagen ist der kommende Freitag,22.09.2006 23:59.

Alle Teilnehmer, welche sich bis dahin auf der Liste befinden, werden dabei sein, sollte ein Teilnehmer nach diesem Zeitpunkt aus irgendeinem Grund wider Erwartung nicht in der Lage sein teilzunehmen, so ist Ersatz von dem verhinderten Bordie zusorgen.

Alle Teilnehmer erhalten eine Email mit den notwendigen Info´s am folgenden Montag.

wir werden viel Spass haben, da bin ich mir sicher, und damit auch der Fisch an Ort und Stelle sein wird, werde ich mich mal wieder selbstlos auf eine 2tägige Wracktour auf die Nordsee begeben, und mal schauen was tagesüber an den Wracks und nachts am Haken los ist....

PS. ich lass auch ein paar für die Big Marlin-Tour übrig...ich hoffe ich kann mich beherrschen|supergri ...

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin der letzte Platz wurde soeben vergeben:

Wir begrüßen wallerangler als 12ten Mitfahrer an Board.


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...das ist doch mal was...

...dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren...

...nur noch der Wind kann uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Nowork, melde mich auch mal wieder, habe im Moment bis 25.9.2006 kein Internet mehr, ARCOR macht nur Mist !!!!!  :c
Aber falls noch jemand abspringen sollte, wäre ich noch bereit einen Platz zu übernehmen, ein Freund von mir würde auch gerne mit fahren, teilte mir dies aber leider zu spät mit !!!!
Ich und mein Sohn sind auf jeden fall dabei, auch kann ich noch jemanden mit nehmen, ich komme mal wieder von weit her Frankfurt ca. 550 km, und kann auch noch jemanden mitnehmen das auf dem Weg liegt, und der zusteigen möchte !!!!

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig, war ja auch schon das letzte mal dabei, aber diesmal lasse ich die Köderfische zu Hause, möchte ja nicht das die Boardis schon vorher:vden es langt ja schon auf dem Kutter bei Windstärke 6  |kopfkrat  !!!!

Nowork gibt es da auch wieder diese Muscheln zu kaufen, wie beim letzten mal ????


----------



## leuchtturm (19. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin, 

da habt Ihr den Kahn doch noch vollbekommen. #6 Klasse. 

Falls noch 2 Plätze frei werden, würden wir ggfls. einspringen. Wir haben uns gerade entschlossen, in der Woche um Allerheiligen nach NL zu fahren....da ist ein Abstecher nach Zeeland immer drin. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch VIEL Fisch und VIEL Spaß.  :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...den werden wir haben...
...danke...
...Euch auch viel Spaß in NL...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch schon riesig, war ja auch schon das letzte mal dabei, aber diesmal lasse ich die Köderfische zu Hause, möchte ja nicht das die Boardis schon vorher:vden es langt ja schon auf dem Kutter bei Windstärke 6 |kopfkrat !!!!
> 
> Nowork gibt es da auch wieder diese Muscheln zu kaufen, wie beim letzten mal ????


 
hallo sputnik,...#h 

sicher gibt es wieder muscheln, werde aber morgen frische baby-tintenfische bei den wracks ausprobieren....wäre ja gelacht wenn die nicht funzen...

das du die köderfische diesmal zuhause lassen willst, ist schön:m , wir werden daher keinerlei einschränkung beim betreten der niederlande befürchten müssen...ansonsten könnte man dich und deine köderfische für die umweltsünden an der elfenbeinküste als verursacher ausmachen***schwarzer humor aus*****

so ich melde mich dann mal zu meiner tour ab und melde mich am freitag wieder....und sag wie´s war...ich tippe mal auf :m :m , fetter kahn mit fullservice,..eat, sleep, fishing...


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## wallerangler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo na da habe ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt das ich doch noch auf den fahrenden Zug aufspringen konnte . wenn einer der erfahrenden Wrackfischer eine liste erstellen könnte was man so an vorfächern Ködergrößen usw. erstellen könnte währe Klasse da dieses meine erste tour ist


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

na gut,

ich packe noch meine digicam ein, und mach ein paar photo´s... 

so jetzt muss ich aber los..


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Michael J. (20. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hi,



wallerangler schrieb:


> wenn einer der erfahrenden Wrackfischer eine liste erstellen könnte was man so an vorfächern Ködergrößen usw. erstellen könnte währe Klasse da dieses meine erste tour ist



kann mich anschließen.Würde es auch gerne wissen.
Eventuell noch mit Geräteempfehlungen,was für Kleidung Ende Oktober auf der Nordsee benötigt wird und sonstige Dinge die man benötigt!#6


----------



## noworkteam (22. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,

so ich bin wieder zurück,..,und kann mich nun um die big marlin tour und die fragen kümmern..


wie meine 2tages-tour war??

super..super sonne:m , super wellen:m (einige mussten 2 tage :v ) super fisch:m :m (wir beide haben unsere 75literbox vollgemacht)...super essen,..super muskelkater: 2 Tage mit 600g blei auf ca 30 meter und für die beine feinstes rollen in den wellen)..unter 400g war wirklich nicht gut fischen

Gruss

Noworkteam

Bericht folgt eventuell heute abend


----------



## wallerangler (22. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo na da habt ihr ja gut zugeschlagen . so ich habe mal nach Ruten geschaut die ich mitnehme als erstes währe da eine berkley big fish in 305 cm Wurfgewicht etwa 250 -300 g , die habe ich von 340cm gekürzt original hat sie 180 g , mit einer penn 310 gti die zweite ist eine leitner po in 250 cm mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100-500 g . ich hoffe doch mal das diese Ruten ok sind .


----------



## leuchtturm (29. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin, 

meine bessere Hälfte und ich sind mit von der Partie... das wird wieder eine Gaudi..#6

Wie sieht es mit der Verpflegung dieses mal aus ?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...schön schön...
...bin dieses Wochenende erstmal am Gelben Riff...
...wer ist denn abgesprungen?


----------



## noworkteam (29. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin

Die Teilnehmerliste wurde aktualisiert...

guckst Du hier

habe auch mal die Bilder der 2Tages Wracktour online gestellt schaust du hier, Bericht folgt.

Die weiteren Info´s werde ich über das Wochenende reinstellen..

@Sputnik: Bekommst Anfang der Woche Nachricht wegen Deinem "Kollegen"

@Seaman: Emails an Dich kommen zurück ;+ ... hab noch keine Antwort erhalten wegen Unterkunft....

Bis zum Wochenende #h #h 


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## seaman (29. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,moin
@noworkteam
Ich habe dir eine E-mail mit meinen E-mailadressen geschickt.
Ich bin aber leider übers Wochenende auf meinem Boot und kann dir frühstens am Montag antworten
Grüsse aus Luxemburg
Seaman


----------



## seaman (29. September 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,moin
@noworkteam
Ich habe dir eine E-mail mit meinen E-mailadressen geschickt.
Ich bin aber leider übers Wochenende auf meinem Boot und kann dir frühstens am Montag antworten
Grüsse aus Luxemburg
Seaman


----------



## Sputnik4711 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Nowork, also wenn das klappen sollte, wäre das einfach nur fett !!!!  #6 
Der 3te Mann wäre auch ein Boardi hier aus dem Board, also wenn noch jemand abspringen sollte, bis 1nen Tag vor Abfahrt wäre es noch Möglch das er mit kommt, hatte diesen Bericht hier leider zu spät gelesen !!!!
Also sach Bescheid wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei werden sollte. des wird bestimmt wieder eine Super Gaudi !!!!!   #6


----------



## seaman (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Nowork
Ich habe immer noch kein E-mail von dir erhalten.
Du hast mich hoffentlich nicht vergessen.
Seaman


----------



## wallerangler (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo es währe auch mal gut wenn man die Kontoverbindung per e-Mail bekommt , damit man auch mal überweisen kann


----------



## noworkteam (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin


keine panik, ich bin im moment nur ein wenig eingespannt, arbeiten, renovieren und noch eine schwangere bessere hälfte,..,da wird die zeit knapp, ich schau das ich heute oder morgen alle info´´s bereitstelle


ps. wir werden schon fahren , alles wird gut...

gruss

noworkteam

der der den pinsel schwingt......


----------



## wallerangler (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

na dann schwinge mal schön den pinsel , muss ich morgen auch wieder


----------



## noworkteam (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

mahlzeit,

so fertig renoviert, das heisst info´s folgen heute gegen 18:00 Uhr

Vorab Info:

da die Tour zum großen Teil aus mir bekannten Mitstreitern besteht (Stefan Witteborg , Leuchtturm, Sputnik sprich 10 Personen), schenke ich den "Unbekannten" Vertrauen das es auch ohne "Vorabüberweisung" glatt geht eine verbindliche Anmeldung wird heute online gestellt und muss ausgefüllt werden,.., 

wer unbedingt sein Gewissen beruhigen möchte schicke mir eine pn, retour kommt dann die Kontoverbindung 

Also seaman, torsk und wallerangler strengt euch an und enttäuscht uns nicht  ,..wir sehen uns 

gruss

noworkteam

PS Da Herr Witteborg und Kollege schon vorab die Nordsee geplündert haben, dürfen Sie an der Köderbestellung nicht teilnehmen und müssen mit einer Handangel vorlieb nehmen....






_kleiner scherz am rande #h |supergri _#h :q #h 
--------------------------

grundsätzlich werde ich für 2007 wieder die eine oder andere Fahrt planen und organisieren...

Termine und Umfang stehen noch nicht fest...Planung wird nächsten Monat stattfinden.

Was ich genau planen werde muss ich mir noch überlegen...
als Auswahl stehen so rum:

"Normale Wracktour" 1 Tag 10 Std. oder "extra-large" (steht schon fest) so wie hier, oder hier oder auch da
2 Tages-Wracktour mit Ankern auf See inkl. Koje / Essen etc..so wie hier
3 Tages-Wracktour "Ärmelkanal" eventuell in Brighton (bed´n´breakfast)

eventuell auch ein Wrack-Wochenende (2Tage Lange Fahrten / Schlafen in "haus" "Chalet Camping etc.....


PS wenn jemand weitere gute vorschläge hat immer her damit via pn...


----------



## noworkteam (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin

guckst du info hier

da laufen auch die zukünftigen info´s auf..


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,

die anmeldung findet ihr hier

also fleissig ausfüllen und per mail zurück an mich...


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## seaman (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,moin
Hast du meine Anmeldung bekommen Noworkteam.;+
Salut aus Luxemburg


----------



## noworkteam (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

nabend

so die liste ist aktualisiert,..., seaman bei dir ist alles in trockenen tüchern #h 


ich leg mich jetzt ab


bis die tage


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Nowork, schicke mal Anmeldung durch habe noch keine erhalten  |kopfkrat


----------



## leuchtturm (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin nowork, #h 

kannst Du mir noch eine kurze Info zum Verleih Deiner Ruten geben? Sonst muss ich mich langsam um eine Alternative bemühen...


----------



## Torsk (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin Leute !

Falls noch jmd Ruten-oder Rollentechnisch an schwerem Gerät was benötigt, könnte ich im Rahmen meiner bescheidenen Möglichkeiten eventuell auch noch aushelfen...
Muß man sich eigentlich die Sportvisakte für die Tour besorgen(meine letzte Tour liegt schon ein paar Tage zurück) ?


----------



## noworkteam (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin torsk,

ein schein wird nicht benötigt,..,das mit meinem gelumpe (leuchtturm hat nichts in der passenden größe) muss ich auch noch nachschauen.

leuchtturm benötigt 2 ruten und rollen zum wrakken..


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Torsk (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Nun ja, 2 einfache 20-30lbs- Bootsruten mit Penn Gti 330 hätte ich hier noch rumfliegen. Also Bescheid sagen, dann bring ich die Stöcke mit...Ist zwar kein Fun-Gerät, aber wenn man nicht ganz leicht fischen kann, durchaus brauchbar...


----------



## noworkteam (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Nowork hast du meine Anmeldung immer noch nicht erhalten, oder hast du noch nicht aktualisiert !!  |kopfkrat 
Habe dir meine Anmeldung schon vor 4 Tagen geschikt   #c ​


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...melde mich bis zum 25.10. ab...
...bin in Ostfriesland zum Hecht und Zanderangeln...
...Beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## leuchtturm (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin Wrakker,

wie sieht es denn bei dieser Tour mit Fahrgemeinschaften bzw. einer Auto-Kollone aus ? 

Wäre doch klasse, wenn wir uns wieder auf irgendeiner Autobahnraststelle (diesmal mit Kaffeebar !!! |uhoh: ) treffen würden.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo,

bin ich auch dafür in Kolonne zu fahren 



wo ist das diesmal, wo wir hin müssen, ich bin wieder gerne bereit, jedem eine Fahrbeschreibung zu zufaxen, wenn er eine benötigt, so wie beim letzten mal !!!!

Werde bloß diesmal dann genauer, schauen damit es eine Raststätte auch ist, wo es was zu  

und zu 

gibt !!!

Sagt mir einfach mal per PN wo Ihr alle herkommt, werde dann mal bei mir schauen, welche Raststätte für alle in Frage käme, die auf dem Weg liegt !!!!

Aber ich brauche auch noch den Hafen, wo es hingehen soll, oder ist es wieder Stellendamm !!??


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Wrackfischer, um eine gemeinsame Route zwecks Treffen zu organiesieren, benötige ich von jedem der zusammen ( Im Konvoi ) nach Waterland Neltje Jans mit fahren möchte seine Postleitzahl. Straße ist nicht nötig !!!!

Ich werde dann auf der Karte, mit meinem Programm nachsehen wo wir uns zusammen treffen können, Raststätte nen Kaffeee trinken und dann zusammen weiter fahren !!!!

Ich benötige die Postleitzahlen, um die verschiedenen Richtungen Orte, zu koodinieren. damit keiner einer größeren Umweg zwecks Treffen fahren muß !!!

Dann wäre natürlich noch eine Fax Nr. sehr hilfreich, damit ich Euch dann auch die Wegbeschreibung zukommen lassen kann !!!

Fragt Nowork oder Leuchtturm meine Wegbeschreibung hat es echt drauf !!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## seaman (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,moin
Wir kommen ja aus Luxemburg. Sagt uns einfach wo wir uns in Holland treffen. Ich glaube so ist am einfachsten.
Gruss Seaman


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin Leutz, jetzt ist es ja fast soweit, es sind mal wieder gute 500 Km zu fahren !!!
So jetzt zu Wollerangler / Torsk / Leuchtturm, zum Konvoi fahren, also ich habe mal nachgesehen, für alle Parteien wird es am einfachsten sein, wenn wir uns auf der A40 / E34 an der Raststätte Niederdorf treffen, laut Map & Guide ist das die nächste Raststätte direkt nach der Bundesgrenze Straelen !!|kopfkrat

Da können wir dann noch evtl. einen Kaffee zusammen trinken, und dann haben wir nochmal zusammen ca. 220 Km zu fahren bis Kamperland.

Wie gesagt wer eine Anfahrbeschreibung zur Raststätte benötigt, oder direkt bis Kamperland, kein Problem, mir einfach eine PN mit Fax Nr. senden, welche Anfahrbeschreibung benötigt wird, und ich werde sie Euch dann unverzüglich zufaxen, wie bei der letzten Fahrt !!!!

Auch müssen wir noch eine Uhrzeit ausmachen, wann wir uns wieder an der Raststätte treffen wollen, um dann noch zusammen die 220 Km weiter zu fahren !!!!


Noch 6 Tage bis zum Treffen


----------



## wallerangler (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo na die Raststätte zu finden sollte doch kein Problem sein . ja die Uhrzeit ist ne gute frage keine Ahnung wann wir überhaupt im Hafen sein müssen . mal eine frage betreff der Kühlung des fanges , was für eine Kühlbox soll ich mitnehmen ich habe eine 08/15 Box oder aber ne große ich glaube 80 Liter . welche von denen soll ich mitnehmen was meint ihr ?


----------



## Torsk (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin!

Seewetter sieht ja bis jetzt richtig böse aus...Hoffen wir mal das Beste. Mit dem Treffpunkt ist kein Problem, bitte noch eine Zeit dafür ansagen und für den Fall der Fälle die Adresse vom Bootsliegeplatz.
@Leuchturm: Werden die Ruten benötigt, bitte um kurze Rückmeldung...
@ Wallerangler: wenn du ganze Fische mitnehmen willst, ist die 80er schon nicht schlecht, normal sollten doch aber Fischkisten an Bord sein und nur für Filets ist die dann doch etwas optimistisch  ...


----------



## leuchtturm (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin, 

das Wetter sieht echt bescheiden aus. 

Nowork, bis wann müssen wir denn mit einer Absage durch den Skipper rechnen? 

@Torsk: Ich habe mir zwei Ruten besorgt. Danke. Wenn Du noch eine etwas schwerere Rolle hättest, wäre ich Dir dankbar, wenn Du sie sicherheitshalber mitnehmen könntest (für den Fall dass meine gr. Stationärrolle den Geist aufgibt)

@Sputnik: Ist das die Raststätte, an der wir letztes mal einen Kaffee genommen haben ? Was haltet Ihr von 3 Uhr ? Aber nowork ist die Strecke doch letztens gefahren...vielleicht gibt er einen Tip ab?


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin all,

@Leuchtturm, ich denke mal schon das es die Raststätte ist, wo wir den Kaffee getrunken haben !
Es ist auf jedenfall die nächste Raststätte nach der Grenze, können uns aber auch gerne woanders treffen #c 

@Nowork, ist noch einer abgesprungen, für den 3ten Mann der geht mir schon ganz schön auf den Geist, aber ich sagte ihm wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit, der muß nehmen was übrig bleibt !!

Wann müssen wir am Hafen sein, da es von der Raststätte noch gute 220 Km sind, nicht das 03:00 Uhr und noch nen Kaffee zusammen trinken, dann doch ein wenig spät wird !!!

Genau wann kriegen wir gesagt, ob sie Saisson ins Wasser fällt, obwohl ich mich doch schon aufs :v  so richtig freue  |laola:  wenn das Wetter doch so streng werden sollte, ich nehme meine Pillen schon mit !!!   #6


----------



## seaman (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,moin all
Mein freund und ich ,wir kommen über Antwerpen da dies aus Luxemburg die kürzeste Route ist.
Deshalb bräuchte ich die genaue Adresse des Liegeplatzes und  die Abfahrtszeit. Wir treffen euch dann dort.
Das Wetter wird sich schon noch beruhigen. Ich schätze so 3-4 Windstärken für Samstag. Also ist nur leichtes:v angesagt.
Schöne Grüsse aus Luxemburg


----------



## wallerangler (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

ok torst nehme ich die kleine , falls sie nicht reichen sollte muss eben deine herhalten  . wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Kühlung aus muss man Eis mitbringen oder ist dort welches zu erwerben ?


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

N Abend

also das letzte mal vor ca. 10 Wochen hatte der Skipper genug Eis dabei, also ich denke er wird schon Eis dabei haben !!!


----------



## Torsk (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

3 Uhr wär schon in Ordnung,bis zur Schelde braucht man eigentlich keine 2 Stunden vom Treffpnkt. Ansonsten hoff ich,das das Azorenhoch ein wenig Gas gibt und schon was eher anne Küste erscheint...Mit der Rolle geht klar.


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

*Mahlzeit zusammen...#h *

*24.Oktober 2006*
Rutenknecht muss leider passen, da er beruflich schwer eingespannt sein wird. Macht nix: freut sich der "Dritte" Sputnik. Habe gestern den telefonischen Kontakt mit der Big Marlin hergestellt, leider bin ich auf diverse kleine Kommunikationsprobleme mit der guten Frau gestossen. Nun ja, ich habe zumindest erfahren das wir uns an der Schleuse treffen sollen (Abfahrt Roompot Binnenhaven, 6:00 Uhr), vielleicht ist ein Mitfahrer der niederländischen Sprache mächtiger als ich und könnte als Dolmetscher einspringen....

Nach Eis hab ich noch nicht gefragt, werde ich aber morgen machen, wenn ich nachfrage, ob die aas-Bestellung angekommen ist.... Ach ja die gute Frau vom anderen Ende der Telefonleitung hat sich hinsichtlich es zu erwartenden Wetters nicht sehr zu versichtlich gezeigt,...,ich habe (Asche auf mein Haupt) auch kein gutes Gefühl was das Wetter angeht...hoffen hoffen hoffen beten beten beten.. 

*Die Zusage ob die Tour stattfinden wird kann ich Freitag gegen 18:00Uhr erfragen,* das hoffentlich positive Ergebnis werde ich umgehend ins Board und hier posten. 
Das ich nicht schon früher neue Info´s reingestellt habe, liegt einfach an der Arbeit (Oberkante-Unterlippe) sorry...

*"Gelbes Riff-Tour 2007 / Wracktour-Planung 2007 ":*
Stefan´s schöner Bericht über seine "Gelbes Riff"-Erlebnis zwingt mich dies in meine Planung für 2007 definitiv einzubauen,..,super wäre es natürlich wenn man einen Kutter komplett buchen könnte daher mal eine Frage in die Runde wer wäre dabei ?? (3 / 4 Quartal 2007) 
Ansonsten steht als Planung eine Wracktour im März, im Juli, im November sowie ein Jahreswechsel-Wrackangeln auf meiner Planung (29 oder 30 Dez. 2007)
Möglich wäre auch ein Wochenende (Sa/So) mit langen Fahrten (Fisherman), Übernachtung vor Ort (Camping /Chalet/ etc.) 
Also immer hermit euren Ideen und nun schon eine Kerze anzünden und beten das das Wetter passt...

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## wallerangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

na dann hoffen wir doch mal das beste . bis zu welcher windstärke fährt die big marlin denn raus zum fischen ? #c


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin, ich träum ja auch davon mit zufahren, aber ich habe gelernt, "traue keinem Wetterbericht vor Donnerstag". Ich würde auch nicht bei DWD schauen, sondern hier:http://windfinder.com/forecast/renesse   . Haben zwar auch nicht immer recht, aber ist doch besser als DWD.

Und falls Ihr am Samstag losfahrt, Ich wünsche euch dickes Petri und : " WIR WOLLEN DIE DORSCHE SEHN, WIR WOLLEN DIE DORSCHE SEHN, WIR WOLLEN-WIR WOLLEN WIR WOLLEN DIE DORSCHE SEHN#6


----------



## Torsk (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, und bei wetteronline auffe Karte ist für Samstag auch nur eine 4-5 aus SW eingezeichnet...Meine Kerze brennt schon...


----------



## leuchtturm (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin, 

ich habe mal auf den NL Seiten bei www.knmi.nl geschaut. Für Samstag haben wir einen SW 6(!). Im "Kleingedruckten" steht, dass man zu den Durchschnittswerten auf der offenen See 2 Bft dazu rechnen muss....

Verwachting komende 5 dagen

donderdag 26 oktober tot en met maandag 30 oktober 2006
Aanhoudend wisselvallig met soms veel wind en regen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...denke mal das die Tour abgesagt wird...mit einem so kleinen Boot und dann 2 - 3 Meter Welle auf dem offenen Meer....
...da ist an Angeln nicht zu denken...

...gruß Stefan....


----------



## noworkteam (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

na na, nicht so schnell mit den bösen gedanken...#h 

ein bisschen welle kann doch nicht schaden...












wenn wenigstens die sonne scheint :m ....


hoffen wir mal das beste...

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Naja es sieht nicht gerade lustig aus, aber wie sieht es den wieder mit dem Essen aus, bringt jeder für sich sein Futter mit oder jeder etwas wie beim letzten mal, oder wie sieht es diesmal aus, Buffet on Board odde was !!!!!   #c 


@Jan weiß nicht ob Du meine SMS erhalten hast, aber wenn der Wind stimmt möchte ich 4 x Muscheln und keine Wattis !!!


----------



## noworkteam (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,#h 

so mit dem treffpunkt ist geklärt, guckst du die bilder...

das mit dem essen und der planung überlasse ich euch.. 

@sputnik, deine bestellung wurde deinen vorgaben entsprechend ins nachbarland gefunkt...deine anmeldung hab ich nicht ;+ ...


bis nachher mal

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Torsk (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

@nowork: dat is genau in der Mitte von dem Sperrwerk,richtig ? Kannst du mir eventuell mal deine Handy-Nr per PN schicken, zwecks vielleicht nötigem Feintuning Samstag morgen ?
@all: versteh ichs richtig, das das mit dem Treffen an der Raststätte hinfällig ist und wir uns am Boot treffen ?
Ansonsten bin ich nun doch dabei, mir ein paar Vorfächer zu basteln. Wetteronline ist jetzt bei 4 bft und der DWD bei 1,5m Wellenhöhe...
Sind zwar keine Traumbedingungen,sollte wenn es denn so eintrifft,funktionieren....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin @ll,

Also das mit der Raststätte steht, außer Ihr wollt nicht !!

03:00 Uhr an der Raststätte Leuchtturm / Torsk / SteffanWithborg

Wenn einer nicht an die Raststätte kommt hier im Board schreiben !!!

@Leuchtturm hast Du meine Handy Nr. noch !!??  #c 

Moi​


----------



## Torsk (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Alles klar, wallerangler und ich sind dann auch da...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Alles klar!

Wir kommen auch!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

So also noch einmal ob das Foto jetzt grpßer wird !!!
So versuche mal die Wegbeschreibung hier rein zu stellen, mal sehen ob das Funkt

Also wer nicht dahin kommt bitte sagen !!!!


​


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Aber jetzt hier die Wegbeschreibung

warum bekomme ich die hier nicht größer rein, aber wer Sie braucht bitte PN mit Fax an mich kommt dann sofot !!!

@SteffanWithborg haste deine Anfahrt bekommen ??!!


----------



## leuchtturm (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin, 

wir sind auch um 3 Uhr an der Raststätte. 
Auf der Grafik kann man ja nichtallzuviel erkennen. Aber es sollte schon passen, wenn wir die erste Raststätte nach der Grenze nehmen. Und wenn es dort keinen Kaffee gibt, dann fahren wir halt gemeinsam so wie letztes mal zur nächsten Tankstelle. Ist doch kein Problem. 

@Sputnik: Deine Handynummer habe ich noch. Meine habe ich Dir ja geschickt. 

@nowork: Wann genau sollten wir auf Boot sein?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Jep, habe Sie bekommen!

Danke!

Handynummer per PM!


----------



## Reisender (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Ich wünsche euch schon mal vorab viel spaß !!! Wie die Räuber zu fangen sind, habe ich euch das letzte mal gezeigt.|wavey: |wavey: 

Ich habe extra für euch gutes Wetter bestellt und nur Leichten Seegang.#6  Aber der vorsichts halber !!!! Bindet den Spuktnicht4711 bitte wieder an die Rehling an. Und haltet ihn von den Muscheln fern !!! Ihr wisst, der scheut sich auch nicht Stinkende Fische in die menge zu schmeissen.:v :v 


Also wünsche ich euch ein :v  freies Fischen und ein Fettes Petri an alle Junkis des Wrackfischens.:m :m


----------



## noworkteam (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



leuchtturm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> @nowork: Wann genau sollten wir auf Boot sein?


 

abfahrt 6:00 Uhr is dann noch dunkel #h , also morgens


----------



## seaman (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin,moin
Mein Freund und ich wir kommen gleich zum Boot. Für uns ist der Weg über die Rasttätte zu weit .Wir fahren über Brüssel,Antwerpen.
Seaman


----------



## wallerangler (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin wie schauts jetzt aus mit dem essen jeder was für die Allgemeinheit oder jeder für sich selbst . ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit der höheren Gewalt zu hause wenn mans zu spät angekündigt gibt es nur Palaver


----------



## leuchtturm (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Da es noch nicht ganz sicher ist, dass wir tatsächlich rausfahren, würde ich sagen, dass jeder erstmal für sich selbst sorgt. Wenn dann noch was für den Nachbarn abfällt, ist es um so besser. 

Der Wind hat ja mächtig zugenommen. sw 7-8 heute

nowork, wann können wir denn morgen mit einer festen Zusage rechnen ?


----------



## wallerangler (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo also bei wetteronline sagen sie momentan sogar ne bft von 3 vorraus für samstag , bei windfinder eine 4 also es wird schon werden


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Die Raststätte ist also direkt hinter der grenze DE/NL bei Venlo???

Nur damit ich nichts falsch verstehe|kopfkrat 

Könnten uns doch auch direkt an der Grenze treffen...da sind doch auch immer Raststätten!

Gruß


----------



## leuchtturm (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

@Sputnik: Meinetwegen können wir uns auch an der gleichen Stelle treffen, wie letztes mal. Vor der Grenze kommt zu erst der berühmte Parkplatz Tomm Heide und dann Niederdorf. (Schaust Du unter : www.wdr.de Verkehrslage und dann A 40)
Beide jedoch ohne Tankstelle. Oder hast Du den Namen der Raststätte auf der NL Seite? Es ist beides sicherlich übersichtlicher als an der Grenze....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...mir egal...aber der Name der Raststätte wäre gut, weil ist ja dunkel:m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

@Hallo Leuchtturm, also laut meinem Program ist das eine Raststätte und kein Rastplatz !!!
TomHeide war ein Rastplatz, war damals mein Fehler, habe nicht richtig geschaut !!
Dies soll aber eine Raststätte sein :
Raststätte Niederdorf Tel. 02839-1213 und soll direkt nach der Bundesgrenze Straelen sein !!!!

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Gewichten aus, was wird diesmal benötigt, 200 g 300 g oder gleich nen Backstein |kopfkrat oder sollte ich vielleicht doch gleich eine Stahlfelge nehmen #c keine Ahnung !!!

@Reisender schade das du nicht mit kannst, 

und danke für des Glück wünschen, aber diesmal lasse ich meinen Todeseimer zu Hause, bzw ich bringe ihn leer mit, irgendwo müssen ja die Tonnen 

von Dorsch rein, wenn uns die Wellen nicht über Board spülen !!! #6 

Aber wir sehen uns ja dieses Jahr noch am Bodden, da freue ich mich auch schon riesig drauf, schicke mir mal ne PN, mit wieviel € Teuros ich so rechnen muß, mit Boot / Zimmer / Karte usw.

Aber egal was kommt ich werde da sein und den Dorschen zeigen wo der Frosch die Hufe hat !!!!!


----------



## Reisender (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

@Sputnik4711

Nichts zu danken !!!

Wenn ich alles weiß, dann werde ich dir eine PN senden....


UNd nun hol dir mal ein Paar Fette Burschen |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:  Und mach nicht son geschiissssssseeeeee wegen den paar wellen, du bist doch nicht aus Zucker und hast zwei Beine zum Stehen. Ab Windstärke 7 wirds erst richtig gemüdlich, dann brauchst du auch nicht selber die Rute immer hoch und runter bewegen, das geht dann von ganz alleine.:m :m :m :m  Und schmeisssss dir gleich mal ein Paar anti :v :v  ins gebälk, dann immer singen und lachen.:m :m  Warte schon auf deinen bericht..........


----------



## leuchtturm (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

@Sputnik: Dann lass uns doch Niederdorf nehmen. Um drei Uhr vor der Tankstelle oder was dort auch immer vorhanden ist. TommHeide war ja mehr so Umschlagplatz.... %-) Schickst Du noch eine Bescheibung rum ? 

Oder finden das alle? 

Wir freuen uns auch schon #6. Meine bessere Hälfte schärft gleich noch die Filetiermesser und dann geht es ab.


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



Hier kommt nun meine schlechte Nachricht 



Wegen der Weigerung unseres anstehenden Nachwuchses sich mal zwei Wochen nicht zu mücksen hat meine bessere Hälfte nun ein Ruhe (liegen liegen liegen) und ein Beschäftigungsverbot erhalten.

Damit wurde, nachdem ich seit zwei Wochen positive Arztbescheinigungen erhalten habe, meine Teilnahme kurz vor dem Ziel zunichte gemacht....ich werde absofort als Laibeigener meiner Frau agieren müssen...:c :c :c 

Wat tut man nicht alles für seine familie....


Wie dem auch sei..

ich werde wie angekündigt,mich nach dem Wetter erkundigen, alles notwendige hier rein posten, die Anmeldung zum Leuchturm faxen und euch die Daumen drücken das das Wetter passt,..,die Telefonnummern der Big Marlin stell ich auch noch rein....

Sollte sich (sehr wahrscheinlich) kein kurzfristiger Ersatz finden...stehen euch 1 zusätzliche Portion Wattis und Muscheln zur verfügung...ist kein Ersatz zufinden trage ich die Kosten für meinen Slot und die Würmer...(wehe einer stellt sich auf meinen Platz)

Ich geh jetzt erstmal in den Keller ein Runde weinen.....

Bis später....

nowork-team

_bzw._

_no-Big-Marlin-Team_


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...das ist ja nicht lustig...
...aber wir machen das Beste draus...
...viele Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo stefan, 

ne lustig is das nicht.....aber nehmt bloss eine Kamera mit ich will Photo´s sehen #h 

gruss


nowork-team


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...das machen wir...
...und überleg es Dir mit dem gelben Riff...
...bis montag dann mal...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Also wer die Wegbeschreibung zur Raststätte noch braucht, bitte PN und Fax NR. zu mir Fax kommt dann schnellst möglich !!!


----------



## seaman (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Sputnik
hast du meine PN erhalten.
Gruss Seaman¨


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



seaman schrieb:


> Hallo Sputnik
> hast du meine PN erhalten.
> Gruss Seaman¨


 


Jo habe deine Handy Nr. ich schicke dir mal meine


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

mahlzeit,

hat einer noch vielleicht eine  rute für sputnik im keller ???

und nun noch eine andere entscheidende frage:

wollt ihr wenn´s das wetter nicht zulässt, die tour als Anker-Tour auf der Osterschelde machen,..,wollt ich nur vorab anfragen bevor ich in nl anrufe und die gute frau mich danach fragt...weil das wetter sieht ja bescheiden aus....(Kosten für Anker-Angeln ca. 33,50 pro kopf)...

gruss


nowork-team


----------



## leuchtturm (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Das ist ja echt schade, dass nowork nicht mitkommt. Beste Grüsse auf diesem Wege an den Nachwuchs...|wavey:

Wir warten jetzt auf die Wettermeldungen.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...also ich habe auf eine Ankertour keine Lust, Willi auch nicht...

...braucht man auch ganz anderes Gerät für, bzw. Vorfächer!

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

...Wetter geht eigentlich...
...Wind 3-4 für Samstag...


----------



## leuchtturm (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Also für uns kommt eine Ankerttour nicht in Frage. Da wir eh die nächsten Tage in Holland sind, fahren wir lieber unter der Woche noch mal raus.


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

ich hätte auch keine lust auf anker |supergri


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

jetzt muß ich aber mal nachfragen, was ist eine Anker Tour |kopfkrat


----------



## seaman (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

mir waere es egal 
seaman


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> jetzt muß ich aber mal nachfragen, was ist eine Anker Tour |kopfkrat


 

kurz und knapp:

bei schlechtem wetter kann man auf der osterschelde angeln,..,anker runter ...daher anker-angeln....fänge und ausrüstung weichen aber von der wracktour völlig ab....auf der osterschelde ist plattfisch angesagt ....


gruss


nowork-team

PS noch eine Stunde bis zur Info von der Big Marlin


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

sehr geehrte damen und herren,

noch 40 Minuten bis zur Entscheidung 

die Spannung steigt


jedenfalls bei denen die mitfahren


----------



## leuchtturm (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Das ist ja der reinste Krimi....|uhoh:


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

ach wat, nur noch 25 minuten dann kommt die katze aus dem sack...


die wellen sollen sich laut dwd bei 1,5 m bis 2 m einpendeln


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo ihr wartenden


Das ergebnis lautet:





































ich soll um 19:00 Uhr noch mal anrufen 


sorry aber was soll ich machen ....

Eis gibt es leider nicht  ....wenn gefahren wird 
TIP: schnell mal bei Mac doof oder metro vorbeihuschen wenns raus geht


bis um 19:05 bis dahin kommt noch eine kleine werbepause


----------



## snofla (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Drück euch die daumen das es hinhaut mit dem wind


----------



## wallerangler (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo nowork ich gehe doch mal davon aus das gefahren wird ( hoffe ich doch mal ) wenn ja wem soll ich das Geld geben ?


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Dem Skipper natürlich, wenn es so ist wie beim letzten mal, auf der Rückfahrt hält er ca. 1 Meile vorm Ufer an, wer nicht bezahlen tut oder kann, der darf da hinschwimmen !!!

So wars jedenfalls beim letzten mal !!!!


----------



## Torsk (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Schade, @nowork, aber was will man machen....
Auf Ankertouren hab ich irgendwie keinen Bock, Platte kann man dort auch vom Ufer fangen...


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

moin torsk,

ich nehme jetzt mal den knochen in die hand und rufe an....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

wir freuen uns doch schon alle, jetzt las mal die Katze aus dem Sack, wofür haben wir uns jetzt alle 4 Monate drauf gefreut !!!!


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo zusammen 


so nun die definitive antwort: die wellenhöhe wird laut dre vriends zwischen 1,5 und 2 meter rumtorkeln und das ist für die
fahrt leider zuhoch zuviel zudumm#q #q 


es tut mir leid euch keine positve auskunft geben zu können,
aber so ist das nun mal beim meeresangeln, kann nicht immer passen....

schade :c 

ich hab schon ein bier auf 

sollen wir noch eine planen oder warten wir bis zum nächsten jahr ab....


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

beschwerden bitte nicht an mich sondern richtung küste..

ich kann nix dafür#h #h #h 


gruss


nowork-team


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Das ist doch SCh...............................


----------



## willi1980 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

@noworkteam....direkt noch einen planen...aber sichi...

Kümmerst Du dich drum?

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## wallerangler (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

na klar planen wir noch was wozu habe ich mir das ganze gerödel zum wrackfischen gekauft ???


----------



## seaman (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Schade dann muss ich die Huehner wider absatteln
trozdem schoenes Wochenende
Seaman


----------



## Torsk (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Kann man nix machen und alles andere wäre auch relativ sinnlos, Respekt für den Skipper. Auch wenn es sich nicht viel anhört, 1m ist schon heftig und bei 2m Welle ist Angeln kaum möglich. Außerdem sollte es ja weit raus gehen...
@nowork: kannst du nochmal den Link zu dem anderen Boot reintun, mit dem man auch als Einzelperson mitfahren (Rotterdam glaub ich???) konnte, hab nämlich paar Tage frei und bin jetzt heiß...


----------



## seaman (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Wenn du einen neuen Termin hast halte mich bitte auf dem Laufenden
seaman


----------



## snofla (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

@Torsk


meinst du die specialist 2?

wenn ja dann hier klick klack machen und dann unten links specialist 2 anklicken und dann agenda


----------



## Torsk (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Danke snofla, genau die meinte ich ....Leider suckt das Wetter ja noch weiter rum...Nächste Chance für mich wäre wohl der 10.11. Naja, schaun wa mal...


----------



## dipsy (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Moin,

juhuuu|wavey:  gibt es schon Termine für neue Touren im neuen Jahr? Drei Tage Ärmelkanal hören sich auch gut an.

Gruß
carsten


----------



## Michael J. (7. April 2008)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo zusammen,
gibts villeicht bald ne neue Tour????Wer hätte alles Interesse dran?|wavey:

Gruß Micha


----------



## seaman (8. April 2008)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

hallo
gib mal ein datum vor dann ,sehen wir mal.
gruss aus Luxemburg
Seaman


----------



## Michael J. (8. April 2008)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallom
wie sieht es mit Ende Juli aus?Z.B.: 25...26....27...?

Oder doch dann wieder erst im Herbst?#h

Gruß Micha


----------



## seaman (11. April 2008)

*AW: Boardie-Wracktour BIG-MARLIN SEP / OKT*

Hallo Micha
Von Mitte July bis Ende September bin ich mit meinem Boot auf den französichen Kanälen unterwegs
Gruss Roger


----------

